# my first ABT's



## smokeyjosh (Aug 16, 2009)

here are my first abt's and OMG there so much better on the smoker not wraped in tinfoil


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 16, 2009)

Not to bad for your first ones, not bad at all. What did you stuff the insides with? Tell us, we like details.


----------



## rivet (Aug 16, 2009)

Well there ya go!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 16, 2009)

Glad they came out great...

PS: qview is too small for old eyes...


----------



## ellymae (Aug 16, 2009)

Be careful - you are on a slippery slope here...


----------



## alx (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats.ABT seem to be a nice side dish with any smoke.

What did you stuff em with....


----------

